

Passwords for 5M Google Accounts Leaked - sgy
http://www.fastcompany.com/3035558/fast-feed/passwords-for-5-million-google-accounts-leaked

======
Afforess
My password is on the list (afforess@gmail.com). I used a unique password for
my Google account that I have never ever used for anything else. So I don't
see how this leak could be anything but a leak from Google's servers.

I have 2FA and its been enabled for years. So I guess I am safe.

Link to full dump of emails (without passwords):
[https://mega.co.nz/#!rgFDDRSD!QyyLxZNnR8i9fF_aNkKI-
wUIUV3fjX...](https://mega.co.nz/#!rgFDDRSD!QyyLxZNnR8i9fF_aNkKI-
wUIUV3fjX5o0dxdl-bE3zQ)

~~~
DigitalJack
one of mine was too, however the password was an old one from quit a long time
ago.

------
xd
Mine is on there but the password is a simple one I use on sites I don't care
about and never used it for my gmail account. Can only assume it's been
scraped from another site.

